# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما هو حال العاصي بعد الموت؟؟؟

## متعب بن عبد العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله أما بعد:
فأرجو من المشائخ و الأخوان الجواب على سؤالي.
ماهو حال العاصي الموحد الذي حق عليه العذاب في القبر بمعنا هل تنزل عليه ملائكة الرحمة او ملائكة العذاب كذلك في سؤال الملكان هل يشمله لفظ كلمة مؤمن كما جاءة النصوص أم يندرج تحت كلمة كافر أو مرتاب أو منافق كما في النصوص أم له حكم آخر؟؟؟؟

ملاحظة ( هذا الموظوع لم يحظى بأهتمام من العلماء مع انه مهم للشباب حيث يكثر تساهلهم في المعاصي بحجة ان العذاب للكافر وان الموحد سوف يغفر له)

اسأل الله العظيم التفويق والسداد لي ولكم ولجميع المؤمنين.

----------


## متعب بن عبد العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله أما بعد:
فأرجو من المشائخ و الأخوان الجواب على سؤالي.
ماهو حال العاصي الموحد الذي حق عليه العذاب في القبر بمعنا هل تنزل عليه ملائكة الرحمة او ملائكة العذاب كذلك في سؤال الملكان هل يشمله لفظ كلمة مؤمن كما جاءة النصوص أم يندرج تحت كلمة كافر أو مرتاب أو منافق كما في النصوص أم له حكم آخر؟؟؟؟

ملاحظة ( هذا الموظوع لم يحظى بأهتمام من العلماء مع انه مهم للشباب حيث يكثر تساهلهم في المعاصي بحجة ان العذاب للكافر وان الموحد سوف يغفر له)

اسأل الله العظيم التفويق والسداد لي ولكم ولجميع المؤمنين.

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك عضوا في هذا الموقع
أولا : نسأل الله تعالى ان يعيذنا من عذاب القبر ..
ثانيا : ظاهر النصوص أنه تنزل عليه ملائكة الرحمة _باعتباره مسلما موحدا_ وأنه يجيب على أسئلة الملكين  كما يجيبه المؤمن  ان شاء الله .
ثالثا :هل يرى الفاسق في قبره مقعده في الجنة ؟ 
 ففيها احتمالان :
1. الأول : أن المسلم يرى مقعده في الجنة باعتباره ليس كافراً ، وأن مصيره إليها ، لكن هذا لا يعني أنه لن يعذَّب في قبره إن شاء الله تعذيبه .
فنحن نجزم بصحة ما أخبرنا به نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من وجود من يُعذَّب في قبره من المسلمين إلى يوم القيامة ، كمثل آكل الربا الذي رآه صلى الله عليه وسلم يسبح في نهر من الدم ، وكمثل الزناة والزواني الذين رآهم صلى الله عليه وسلم في تنور يصرخون ، وغير هؤلاء ، ونجزم أن مصير هؤلاء إن كانوا مسلمين هو الجنة في نهاية الأمر .
. والثاني : أنه يمكن أن يقال : إن عرض مقعد الجنة على المؤمن المخلِّط ، أو المسلم الفاسق هو لإخباره بأن هذا مقعدك في قبرك لولا أنك أذنبت ، واستحققت العذاب ، ويُعرض عليه مقعده من النار ويقال له : هذا بسبب ذنوبك . وعلى كل حال هذا مرد علمه الى الله تعالى وحده لأن الشرع لم يطلعنا عليه .

جاء في الموقع المبارك ( الاسلام سؤال وجواب ):
وبخصوص فتنة القبر لأصحاب الكبائر : فثمة مسائل ثلاثة :
الأولى : إجابة الملكين منكر ونكير على أسئلتهما في العقيدة : عن ربه عز وجل ، وعن دينه ، وعن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والثانية : تعذيبه على ذنوبه .
والثالثة : هل يرى الفاسق في قبره مقعده في الجنة ؟ .
أما الأولى : فإن الظاهر أن الناس فيها قسمان : مسلم ، ومنافق ، أو كافر ، فالمسلم يجيب عن أسئلة الملَكين ، ولو كان فاسقاً ، والكافر – أو المنافق – لا يجيب ، ويعذَّب على ذلك .
قال ابن حجر الهيتمي – رحمه الله - :
ومقتضى أحاديث سؤال الملكين : أن المؤمن ولو فاسقاً يجيبهما ، كالعدل ، ولكن بشارته تحتمل أن تكون بحسب حاله .
" الفتاوى الحديثية " ( ص 7 ) .
وفي جواب السؤال رقم : ( 21713 ) تجد حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه في تفصيل هذين القسمين في القبر .
وأما الثانية : فإنه لا يلزم من إجابة المسلم الفاسق على أسئلة الملَكين أنه لا يعذَّب على اقترافه الذنوب والمعاصي ، إن لم يتب منها ، بل مِن عذاب هؤلاء ما يستمر إلى قيام الساعة ، ومنه ما ينقطع .
قال الشيخ محمد السفاريني – رحمه الله - :
فمن أغضب الله ، وأسخطه ، في هذه الدار ، بارتكاب مناهيه ، ولم يتب ، ومات على ذلك : كان له عذاب البرزخ بقدر غضب الله ، وسخطه عليه ، فمستقل ، ومستكثر ، ومصدق ، ومكذب .
" لوامع الأنوار البهية " ( 2 / 18 ) .
وقال :
ومن الذين يعذبون في قبورهم ، وأخبر عنهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : الجبارون ، والمتكبرون ، والمراءون ، والهمازون ، واللمازون ، والطعانون على السلف ، والذين يأتون الكهنة والمنجمين والعرافين فيسألونهم ويصدقونهم ، وأعوان الظلمة الذين باعوا آخرتهم بدنيا غيرهم ، ونحو هؤلاء ، ممن يشتغل بذنوب الناس عن ذنبه ، وبعيوبهم عن عيبه ، فكل هؤلاء وأمثالهم يعذبون في قبورهم بهذه الجرائم بحسب كثرتها ، وقلتها ، وصغرها ، وكبرها ، ولما كان أكثر الناس كذلك : كان أصحاب القبور معذبين ، والفائز منهم قليل ، فظواهر القبور تراب ، وبواطنها حسرات وعذاب ، فنسأل الله تعالى العافية ، والرحمة ، والعفو ، والغفران ، وبالله الإعانة ، والعون .
" لوامع الأنوار البهية " ( 2 / 19 ) . 
وفي جوابي السؤالين ( 45325 ) و ( 46068 ) تجد ذِكر الأسباب المفصلة لعذاب القبر .
وأما المسألة الثالثة : ففيها احتمالان :
1. الأول : أن المسلم يرى مقعده في الجنة باعتباره ليس كافراً ، وأن مصيره إليها ، لكن هذا لا يعني أنه لن يعذَّب في قبره إن شاء الله تعذيبه .
فنحن نجزم بصحة ما أخبرنا به نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من وجود من يُعذَّب في قبره من المسلمين إلى يوم القيامة ، كمثل آكل الربا الذي رآه صلى الله عليه وسلم يسبح في نهر من الدم ، وكمثل الزناة والزواني الذين رآهم صلى الله عليه وسلم في تنور يصرخون ، وغير هؤلاء ، ونجزم أن مصير هؤلاء إن كانوا مسلمين هو الجنة في نهاية الأمر .
عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : ( إِذَا مَاتَ أَحَدُكُمْ عُرِضَ عَلَى مَقْعَدِهِ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ ، إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، فَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ ، فَمِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ ، فَيُقَالُ : هَذَا مَقْعَدُكَ حَتَّى يَبْعَثَكَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) .
رواه البخاري ( 1379 ) ومسلم ( 2866 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
قال القرطبي : وهذا في حق المؤمن والكافر واضح ، فأما المؤمن المخلِّط : فمحتمل في حقه أيضاً ؛ لأنه يدخل الجنة في الجملة .
" فتح الباري " ( 3 / 243 ) .
وقال الشيخ أبو الحسن عبيد الله بن العلامة محمد عبد السلام المباركفوري :
ويكون عرض المقعدين على كل واحد من المؤمن المخلص والكافر والمؤمن المخلط ؛ لأنه يدخل الجنة في الجملة ، فيرى مقعده في الجنة ، فيقال له : هذا مقعدك وستصير إليه بعد مجازاتك بالعقوبة على ما تستحق .
" مرعاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح " ( 1 / 222 ) .

2. والثاني : أنه يمكن أن يقال : إن عرض مقعد الجنة على المؤمن المخلِّط ، أو المسلم الفاسق هو لإخباره بأن هذا مقعدك في قبرك لولا أنك أذنبت ، واستحققت العذاب ، ويُعرض عليه مقعده من النار ويقال له : هذا بسبب ذنوبك . 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
فعلى هذا : يحتمل في المذنب الذي قُدِّر عليه أن يعذب قبل أن يدخل الجنة أن يقال له – مثلاً - بعد عرض مقعده من الجنة : هذا مقعدك من أول وهلة لو لم تذنب ، وهذا مقعدك من أول وهلة لعصيانك ، نسأل الله العفو والعافية من كل بلية ، في الحياة ، وبعد الموت ، إنه ذو الفضل العظيم .
" فتح الباري " ( 11 / 366 ) . 
فالله أعلم بما يكون من ذلك ، ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم من أهل اليمين ، وأن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته .

----------


## متعب بن عبد العزيز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً واثابك الله وزادك علما و استخدمك في طاعته
الحقيقة اني مسرور ان وجد هذه الاجابة، حيث اني بحثت ولم اجد مثل هذه الاجبات واقوال للعلماء الاقليل وبدون تفصيل(ذلك على مقدرتي حيث اني مقلد ليس لدي خبرة في مجال البحيث). 
لكن ما كنت اتوقعه خلاف ذلك حيث أن ظاهر النص يعارض ان المؤمن العاصي يجيب على الاسئلة إذا اضفنا كلمة (كافر) الفظة التي في الحديث إلى كفر اصغر فيكون بحق المؤمن العاصي عدم الاجابة والعذاب بقدر ماعليه من الذنوب. أو يكون يعذب قبل على ذنوبه ثم يسأل، او يجيب على بعض الاسئلة و لايجيب،او كأن يجيب يقول ربي الله وديني الاسلام ونبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و لا يقال له صدقت  كما في الاحاديث انه يقال صدق عبدي فافرشو له، فيعذب على ذلك.

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

بارك الله فيكم أخي إبراهيم

جواب موفور

----------

